# latte art



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I must admit that I thought I would never bother with Latte Art, being more concerned with the actual coffee. Then I found myself with an hour or so and some extra milk in the fridge, so I thought why not !

First thing- check You Tube for anyone using the same machine (Ascaso Dream). answer - yes! Watch videos several times make notes - move to kitchen

After several attempts with soapy water followed by several more with milk (whole milk -ice cold) I think I acheived a decent microfoam nice and silky etc

Next step-do the whole thing again this time after the milk, pulling a shot after bringing the temperature down so far so good .The problem then is as I carefully add the milk to the shot, as in the videos, the coffee and milk combines ! The result is a lovely latte but no "art". I have tried again (till the milk ran out) without any improvement.

If there are any exponents of this art I would ge grateful for any assistance!

Regards

Mike


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

What sort of milk jug are you using?


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're using a suitable jug then try pouring slightly higher. If you pour too low the milk will be slower and mix too readily to provide a contrast. If you pour from slightly higher, it should slip through and mix from beneath leaving you with a dark brown canvas to pour your masterpeices ;-)


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help, pretty sure the milk jug may be part of the problem, the jug I am using is a Gaggia, but it does have a wide spout/lip so getting a narrow flow is not easy, so I am thinking of a new jug, I was looking at the "Classic Milk Pitcher" 12oz from CoffeeHit as it seems a good size and has a narrow spout, but any reccomenations would be most welcome.

Regards

Mike


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The standard Gaggia jugs are not for latte art at all. No pouring spout so a waterfall of milk vs a trickle is the only option


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Glenn, as I thought, I will look into getting a new jug, any reccomendations as to make/shape etc - any type to be avoided ?

Regards

Mike


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Why don't you try a Motta jug from Cream Supplies. Great price and service, and above all, quality barista tool from Motta.

If you're on a budget, the CoffeeHit one will do the job just as well.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Also check out the Espro Toroid jugs, they are on Bella Barista and Coffee Hit.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Like the motta jug but wondering what's the best size for a 2xlatte jug 50cl or 75cl ?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Osh,

Thanks for the info on cream supplies, very good prices - one motta jug on it's way!

Regards

Mike


----------

